# Yondaime wallpaper



## LRSS (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is a wallpaper i made of yondaime. Hope you like it 

here

Once again, i went for a cleaner, simpler look


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 30, 2006)

nice job. <3
very nicely done.
I like the black and white effects.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey not bad, i like the black/white effect with the green leaves


----------



## LRSS (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## kire (Aug 30, 2006)

thats a good pic, and i too love the black and white effect with the green leaves, it gives it something extra


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 30, 2006)

That's a very nice wallpaper.  I'm gonna be using it, if you don't mind. :3

I love how you didn't change the color of the lleafs. And I love the text.


----------



## LRSS (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah i dont mind if you use  Im actually really happy you want to ^.^ lol Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Gintoki (Sep 3, 2006)

very nice wall, I like how simple it is.
well done.


----------



## Heero (Sep 4, 2006)

the color makes it stick out very well, the black and white just adds to this and the text i like very much, it may be simple but it is damn good


----------



## mow (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice mate, I love  the angle and I escpiacally love the way the other Yondaime images are portrayed, as if he was falshing in front of your eyes in very high speed. IT's simple yet quite unique all in one. Excellent font and the green VS b&W is grand. Very nice job and im using it now


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats is so cool,yay I have a new desktop *adds


----------



## LRSS (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks dude  Awesome to know someone else is using it too


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem ^___^


----------

